

MSN Messenger is shutting down after 15 years - davidbarker
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/29/6082199/msn-messenger-shutting-down-15-years-history

======
Igglyboo
Really the only thing that was keeping it alive in my opinion was the
nostalgia factor. Makes much more sense to make everyone use Skype, I don't
think they even had cross platform chat which probably could have helped ease
the transition.

~~~
easytiger
But they did have a protocol supported by many clients. This is very
difficult/impossible with Skype. Though at least it works on the desktop,
unlike whatsapp, the most idiotically crippled IM client of all time.

~~~
astrodust
Sadly Pidgin ([https://www.pidgin.im](https://www.pidgin.im)) the library used
by most alternative chat programs doesn't support Skype.

